# Rafter tail ventilation question



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Considered enclosing the whole fascia and soffit area and using vinyl or aluminum vented soffits?

Instead of removing the 2 X 4's you can use a 4" self feeding drill bit and install snap in round louvers.


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

The vents go in the under side of the over hang. If there is blocking on top of top plate it might me a code violation to remove them and not put them back some place.


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Considered enclosing the whole fascia and soffit area and using vinyl or aluminum vented soffits?
> 
> Instead of removing the 2 X 4's you can use a 4" self feeding drill bit and install snap in round louvers.


I could do the round holes, but again, the baffles require to be secured to the top plate for proper installation. I can't secure it to the top plate because the spacer is sitting on it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Another choice is to install Smart Vent.
Google it.


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

I will look it up. Am I explaining my dilemma correctly? I could throw in circular vents in the spacers, but each only allow 2 in of air flow. Joke.


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

I don't think the Smart vent is for my application. How does one keep their insulation away from their exposed rafter eave vents? That's my dilemma. I could drill holes in it, but the blown in cellulose would block it. The baffles won't work with insincerity occupies the top plate.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Use this style baffle and hold it back to the inside edge of the top plate.
Why do you not think the Smart Vents would work?
Unless you cover up those tails your limited on what you can do.
A whole lot less mantaince if you close them up.


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Use this style baffle and hold it back to the inside edge of the top plate.
> Why do you not think the Smart Vents would work?
> Unless you cover up those tails your limited on what you can do.
> A whole lot less mantaince if you close them up.


I think I will just build a soffit. I didn't think it would work because according to their website, they control flooding water as well...


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Use rigid foamboard at wall perimeters. Much better insulating the wall top plates as they are house AC'd and attic air is hot, sometime moist. Cut the whole top-edge of blocks out, (not code required unless more than 2x4 rafter/2x6 CJ, check local AHJ); screen it, small trim over screen.

Gary


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

Gary in WA said:


> Use rigid foamboard at wall perimeters. Much better insulating the wall top plates as they are house AC'd and attic air is hot, sometime moist. Cut the whole top-edge of blocks out, (not code required unless more than 2x4 rafter/2x6 CJ, check local AHJ); screen it, small trim over screen.
> 
> Gary


Do you mean rip the block? Take about an inch off and re-block it but screen the part I ripped off?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Yep, if the rafter ratio meets minimum code I gave. Pictures would help...

Gary


----------

